# Have your bees won the Darwin Award for this year?



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

So when are you going to have a workshop on the I.I. process?


----------



## Garry_Grube (Feb 21, 2014)

beepro said:


> So when are you going to have a workshop on the I.I. process?


Probably never. I.I. equipment is expensive and it takes a lot of dedication to master. And though there is more control there is also the collection and storage of sperm. If I were breeding in large numbers I'd rather control the outcome using the moonlight mating method. The queens would most likely be better mated without the potential of damage associated with artificial instrumentation. Here is a complete description of Moonlight Mating if you are not familiar with it. Search Youtube for John Horner queen mating as well.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I.I. would be for raising breeding stock. Larger numbers would be daughters raised from the breeders and open mated.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, that is true. I like to use I.I. for the breeders first follow by all daughters so that the drones will
be from the same source. These drones carrying the mite fighting ability will dominate the local DCAs coming
from all hives including the breeder and production hives. The goal will be Cordovan with mite fighting ability here!
I don't think the I.I. process is expansive. It is the beekeepers who are making it more expensive than needed to be.


----------

